# This Is Bullshit.



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 28, 2007)

So, I just germinated 4 seeds, all of them germinated, but I put them in the soil, and it was riding on a week from planting to now, so I dug them up, only to find that no progress was made. There was NO root structure, and they looked the same as when I put them in the dirt... not even 1/16 of an inch of the taproot was sprouted... this was the case with all 4... what the fuck went wrong? The soil is miracle grow, cut with a courter vermiculite, and a tbsp of blood meal.​


----------



## northerntights (Jul 28, 2007)

You should NEVER, EVER use soil with fertilizer for seed germination, that is what halted the growth and most likely killed them. You used miracle grow AND added blood meal? Miracle grow is strong as it is but using blood meal was unnecessary and really overkill. Next time just use fert-free soil like Pro-Mix (just the plain stuff) and only use fertilizer after at least a couple of weeks. If you like to use fertilizer IN the soil simply transplant to that soil later on.


----------



## Pool (Jul 29, 2007)

Yep Yep

There's a reason they make Seedling Mix(no nutes) ya know


----------



## northerntights (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh and if you like to use soil with the fertilizer in it may I suggest Fox Farm Starter Fertilizer? It's all organic, cheap (in comparison to the miracle grow soil) and has all the microorganisms to help your plants build a healthy root system. Plus it's great because the chances of burning your young plants roots is minimal and my plants LOVE it!

Plant Starter Fertilizers from Home Harvest Garden Supply


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> So, I just germinated 4 seeds, all of them germinated, but I put them in the soil, and it was riding on a week from planting to now, so I dug them up, only to find that no progress was made. There was NO root structure, and they looked the same as when I put them in the dirt... not even 1/16 of an inch of the taproot was sprouted... this was the case with all 4... what the fuck went wrong? The soil is miracle grow, cut with a courter vermiculite, and a tbsp of blood meal.​


i have a feeling the true cause has yet to be revealed....

did you touch the seeds and tap roots with bare hands? if so, the oil on your fingers killed them. always use tweezers or forceps to move germinated beans from plate to medium.

other than that, all info provided in this thread is right on, you need little nutes when starting seeds.

kp


----------



## fdd2blk (Jul 29, 2007)

what about those stupid seed maggots? i've had quite a few of them this year. the seed will pop the root about a 1/16th of an inch them the root maggots get it. i have physically seen them eating my freshly popped bean. i don't know where they come from because they have appeared in my paper towel, plugs and soil.


----------



## abudsmoker (Jul 29, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what about those stupid seed maggots? i've had quite a few of them this year. the seed will pop the root about a 1/16th of an inch them the root maggots get it. i have physically seen them eating my freshly popped bean. i don't know where they come from because they have appeared in my paper towel, plugs and soil.


 
da little worms get me too. i think they come from god to eat the males! 


KP i always touch my sprouted beans i guess i got lucky.


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 29, 2007)

abudsmoker said:


> da little worms get me too. i think they come from god to eat the males!
> 
> 
> KP i always touch my sprouted beans i guess i got lucky.


probably so, i use my hands too (always clean, mind you) but i'm careful to not touch the root tip, just the seed husk. plus, i have built in cheating devices....

fingernails!


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

northerntights said:


> You should NEVER, EVER use soil with fertilizer for seed germination, that is what halted the growth and most likely killed them. You used miracle grow AND added blood meal? Miracle grow is strong as it is but using blood meal was unnecessary and really overkill. Next time just use fert-free soil like Pro-Mix (just the plain stuff) and only use fertilizer after at least a couple of weeks. If you like to use fertilizer IN the soil simply transplant to that soil later on.


'Cause I didn't know that... ​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

northerntights said:


> Oh and if you like to use soil with the fertilizer in it may I suggest Fox Farm Starter Fertilizer? It's all organic, cheap (in comparison to the miracle grow soil) and has all the microorganisms to help your plants build a healthy root system. Plus it's great because the chances of burning your young plants roots is minimal and my plants LOVE it!
> 
> Plant Starter Fertilizers from Home Harvest Garden Supply


I've been trying to get my hands on some of that. Thanks for the information, but I knew the problem... I just didn't realize it. I've been pre-occupied, and a bit cloudy with family members movin' in and shit. But thanks.​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> i have a feeling the true cause has yet to be revealed....
> 
> did you touch the seeds and tap roots with bare hands? if so, the oil on your fingers killed them. always use tweezers or forceps to move germinated beans from plate to medium.
> 
> ...


Nope. I'm flawless with putting it in the medium... I think It was the soil ph. ​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

fdd2blk said:


> what about those stupid seed maggots? i've had quite a few of them this year. the seed will pop the root about a 1/16th of an inch them the root maggots get it. i have physically seen them eating my freshly popped bean. i don't know where they come from because they have appeared in my paper towel, plugs and soil.


I don't think it would be that, considering I put bleach on the paper towel, to stop such things. And fungus. But that has happened to me before.​


----------



## BIGMIKE13 (Jul 30, 2007)

*BLEACH* , there is your problem !!!


----------



## lynchburgball (Jul 30, 2007)

to be honest, i've germinated soooo many seeds and grown them from seedling in NOTHING but shitty soil w/ fertilizer already in it.


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 30, 2007)

^^ maby but i think the bleach probly burnt the shit out the poor lil guys


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

BIGMIKE13 said:


> *BLEACH* , there is your problem !!!


Nope. I've done over 60 seeds, the same way, and they all turned into gorgeous plants. With no fungus, or nats, or anything...​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 30, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> ^^ maby but i think the bleach probly burnt the shit out the poor lil guys


Distilled. Not just bleach... you think I'm an ar-tard????​


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Jul 30, 2007)

Distilled Bleach? Is this something new I need to add to my grow? I am going out right now and buying some. How much do I add per 5 gallons of res? I have a 40 gallon Res. Would say 20 Oz's do the trick?

I have been wonder what I was doing wrong all these years.


----------



## hearmenow (Jul 31, 2007)

Stoner, next batch, instead of straight into soil, try inserting the germinated seed into peat moss disks (available everywhere very cheaply) until they sprout. Once they are a couple inches, then put the peat moss in your soil. But these guys are correct - no nutes the first few weeks. 

I also have never heard of the bleach trick and probably won't be trying that anytime soon.


----------



## cincismoker (Jul 31, 2007)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> Distilled. Not just bleach... you think I'm an ar-tard????​


no i dont think your an "ar-tard"? but bleach is a strong chemical and even if distilled it would most likly burn a newly hatched root tip which i figure would stunt the root groth, im just puttin 2 an 2 together


----------



## kindprincess (Jul 31, 2007)

another q:

was your soil very wet? i've had beans rot in soil that was over saturated...


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 31, 2007)

kindprincess said:


> another q:
> 
> was your soil very wet? i've had beans rot in soil that was over saturated...


Nope, just moist. I have a meter.​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 31, 2007)

cincismoker said:


> no i dont think your an "ar-tard"? but bleach is a strong chemical and even if distilled it would most likly burn a newly hatched root tip which i figure would stunt the root groth, im just puttin 2 an 2 together


Hahaha... I made you ar-tard. I know it's strong, that's why I only put 4 little drops, from a dropper, then use the dropper to wet the paper towel.​


----------



## stoner_brownie_batter (Jul 31, 2007)

hearmenow said:


> Stoner, next batch, instead of straight into soil, try inserting the germinated seed into peat moss disks (available everywhere very cheaply) until they sprout. Once they are a couple inches, then put the peat moss in your soil. But these guys are correct - no nutes the first few weeks.
> 
> I also have never heard of the bleach trick and probably won't be trying that anytime soon.


Right on... I'll try that that next time.​


----------



## kearners (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> what about those stupid seed maggots? i've had quite a few of them this year. the seed will pop the root about a 1/16th of an inch them the root maggots get it. i have physically seen them eating my freshly popped bean. i don't know where they come from because they have appeared in my paper towel, plugs and soil.


i think they come from the seeds somehow!? thats what i was told!! im not sure how true it is though!!


----------



## fdd2blk (Apr 22, 2008)

kearners said:


> i think they come from the seeds somehow!? thats what i was told!! im not sure how true it is though!!


i think the same thing. i only see them with certain seeds.


----------



## kochab (Apr 22, 2008)

fdd2blk said:


> i think the same thing. i only see them with certain seeds.


id have to say the same man, the buggers come from nowhere, it has to be IN the seeds i think. i got them on the 1st batch of beans i busted here in my new place and havent had them since. Maybe they are tiny relatives to budworm? they kinda look like that.


----------



## titanium3g (Apr 24, 2008)

Sucks man, I just planted 4 with only 2 showing taproot and what do you know.....All of them came up. I'm betting mine all grew cuz they had been picked from a plant maybe 2 weeks before they were planted.


----------



## kochab (Apr 25, 2008)

titanium3g said:


> Sucks man, I just planted 4 with only 2 showing taproot and what do you know.....All of them came up. I'm betting mine all grew cuz they had been picked from a plant maybe 2 weeks before they were planted.


cool beans.
oh and im rolling on the floor for what your signature says. I mean you cant blame folks, the girls a cutie


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 25, 2008)

people are their miracle grow, when will they learn....... Its not much of a miracle now hun....


Dont take that the wrong way, but honestly i read atleast 15-20 threads a week with people asking whats happening to their seedlings and over half use that shit (miracle grow). People need to be on here for at least a month before they think about growing, if you fail to plan your only planning to fail (this includes more than planning on where to grow, it encompasses every aspect of your grow). So before you go sticking your seeds in any kind of moisture please have a plan and have some general knowledge of what cannabis plants require.


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Ive used nothing but MG. No problems. Its not the soil....Its the farmer.*


----------



## 420inmyapt (Apr 25, 2008)

Blah oh well, just trying to help, i hate that stuff for any type of gardening, i like organic soils not artificially enhanced soils....


----------



## titanium3g (Apr 28, 2008)

I started my first seedlings in miracle grow potting soil and they did not like it at all. They grew very slowly then one of the seedlings started developing twisted leaves and what not, so I bought some sunshine mix and nutrients and my plants exploded. It was a mess, leaves every where, strong stems, fat nugs just exploding all over my closet.


----------



## lonestarbudd (Apr 28, 2008)

after youre done germinating the seeds... what would u put them in if youre growing hydroponic with clay pellets? i put mine directly in after they were about 4 inches.. It didnt seem to affect it in a bad way.. but any advice?


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 28, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *Ive used nothing but MG. No problems. Its not the soil....Its the farmer.*


I agree. I have been using MG organic for a while and no problems.


----------



## kochab (Apr 28, 2008)

DesertSativa said:


> I agree. I have been using MG organic for a while and no problems.



yeah if you dont add any nutes. If your going to use nutes then dont use mg soil.


----------



## fierybong (Apr 28, 2008)

stoner_brownie_batter said:


> So, I just germinated 4 seeds, all of them germinated, but I put them in the soil, and it was riding on a week from planting to now, so I dug them up, only to find that no progress was made. There was NO root structure, and they looked the same as when I put them in the dirt... not even 1/16 of an inch of the taproot was sprouted... this was the case with all 4... what the fuck went wrong? The soil is miracle grow, cut with a courter vermiculite, and a tbsp of blood meal.​


Really glad I saw this I was ready to use MG but I have organic on hand, thanks for posting.

And a courtier vermiculite? Why Lord Vermiculite, I didn't see you standing there! Welcome!


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Apr 29, 2008)

kochab said:


> yeah if you dont add any nutes. If your going to use nutes then dont use mg soil.



*I use FoxFarm nutes with no problems. If I didn't....my plants would show lots of deficiencies.*


----------



## DesertSativa (Apr 29, 2008)

BSIv2.0 said:


> *I use FoxFarm nutes with no problems. If I didn't....my plants would show lots of deficiencies.*


I use Botanicare's pro line from the second set of true leaves with no overdosing. But when I water, I water alot so any old nute residue is washed away and only good new water remains. I also wait a while to water again. Also, every three weeks or so I flush a few gallons per container of clearex and then water right after as normal with nutes. I think only watering enough to moisten the soil is what causes alot of problems for people. A lot of water has to drain each watering. In ground is cool because you can leave a hose going a while to flood the place and then turn it off and let is absorb.


----------

